

Ambient Life – Animated Vision Of The Future - 3pt14159
http://www.datavisualization.ch/showcases/ambient-life

======
stevejohnson
Original source:
[http://www.theqbf.com/?p=project&id=theambientlife](http://www.theqbf.com/?p=project&id=theambientlife)

I like the aesthetic, but I didn't see anything particularly insightful here.
Yes, we're working on P2P networks to augment existing networks, and
functionality is constantly moving into the cloud. But having a human doctor
monitor your vitals 24/7 remotely? Replacing emergency responders'
communication devices with those flimsy video chat things? I'm not convinced.

Also, it really bugged me that the woman had wireless medical sensors in her
clothing, but no cell phone or equivalent.

~~~
dmix
I agree, it spent a lot of time on 3d interfaces and bandwidth sharing (yawn)
and the health monitoring approach was poorly thought out.

I don't see this grabbing the interest of many futurists.

------
motters
This is nice, but it's a very conservative estimate of the near future. Many
of these things already exist to some extent, or seem likely to happen within
five years or so.

------
bham
Did they really need to have a f'in plane crash into a building?

